# Just Bought My New Bow!!



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger and picked out a new bow! I stopped in at the Gander Mountain in Hilliard and laid down the gauntlet for the archery staff. I had $500.oo to spend on my first new bow and I wanted it outfitted with rest, site and quiver for that price. I looked at several different bows from PSE, Parker, Fred Bear and Diamond. After shooting the Diamond bow, I was sold.

Here's what I got:

Diamond by Bowtech Rapture
63lbs pull 
29" draw length
Brace Height of 7.5"
Axle to Axle is 33"
Single Cam
3lbs and 6oz (before accessories)
Just Under 300fps
Quicktune 200 Drop-away Arrow Rest
Tru-Glo 5-pin fiberoptic site with attached black light for low light conditions
4-arrow quiver (can't remember brand) with double shaft supports

With tax it came out at $512 and change. This little bow is sweeeeeeet!

I'll post pics soon!

Special thanks to Jason for helping me pick the right gear!

Now, on to the arrows and a release......


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the new baby! It sounds like a sweet one.

I can't believe you could go all out like that and then walk out without buying arrows and release. I would not be able to wait for another shopping trip to try it out.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Crank, I just had a quicktune 2000 put on my bow and I couldn't believe the difference it made on my grouping. Heard alot of good things about the Diamond. Also I went with the carbon arrows, cheaper than aluminum.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I pay cash for stuff like that and I just didn't have the extra greenbacks at the time. Soon, grasshopper.

I will definitely be getting quality carbon arrows. I'm looking at the MaxPro's (I think) or the Terminator Max.

As Far as the release goes, I will most likely get a Tru-Fire with the buckle (instead of velcro). I like a nice steady trigger pull. I don't like being surprised when the arrow leaves the string. You know?

The guy at Gander really talked me into the Quicktune. I was leaning towards a Whisker Biscuit, but he explained why he thought the Quicktune was better. I then shot it and saw that it helped the shot. I could hit a 5-inch area I was aiming at without tuning the pins on the site. Not bad for a rookie!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> The guy at Gander really talked me into the Quicktune. I was leaning towards a Whisker Biscuit, but he explained why he thought the Quicktune was better. I then shot it and saw that it helped the shot. I could hit a 5-inch area I was aiming at without tuning the pins on the site. Not bad for a rookie!


 I am just curious as to what the guy at Gander cited as the plus for the Quicktune over the Whisker Biscuit? I have neither but have more than once thought of switching rests. I have always thought the Whisker Biscuit looked pretty effective.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

It is not a bad rest. However, there are several things about it that were negatives (in my opinion). 
#1 - It affects the FPS
#2 - If used when cold and raining/snowing the whiskers could freeze, dramatically affecting arrow flight.
#3 - Whiskers wear out and wear on the fletchings of the arrow. A new biscuit is 17.99 a pop. That can get expensive. 

The quicktune is 49.99. The whisker is 37.99, plus the inserts are 17.99. You do the math.

Let me be clear - he did not say one was better. he just said what thepros and cons were. I made the decision I thought was best.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> The quicktune is 49.99. The whisker is 37.99, plus the inserts are 17.99. You do the math.


 Nuff said! I agree. Like I said I did not really know much about them but only that they seemed to be a very good concept. The price along with the freezing factor will convince me. I am not worried about FPS unless it is significant. If it was I would more question accuracy due to the friction.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats! I'm glad you went out and shot a few different kinds before you bought one. I've heard good things about Diamonds. The nice thing is, its made by Bowtech and they have excellent customer service!! look into the Easton Axis arrows, I just switched from Gold Tip Hutner shafts and love them! They are the most accurate hunting shaft I have ever shot. Now get out there and shoot!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

One question , when are you going to have time to use this bow ?  I will help keep it in tune for you . Just kidding , I hope you get a huge 30pt with it !


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I shoot it every day from my deck! My buddy and I have a nice little setup to hunt up in Strasburg. I'll get time! 10-4 on the 30pt big daddy!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey knuckle dragger, Carey wants to know how you shoot a 29" draw. He shoots a 28" and is only 5"9. Just curious!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

When I first started shooting a compound I started with a 30" draw and did alright with it. I did not know all that much about it and it was a bow that I had lent to me. But I found out in later years that my draw length was really more like 28". Once I made that change I became much more comfortable and shot better. I am 5'9" as well. Height is not the only factor in determining the length but rather wingspan. Granted the height tells most of the story though. I just know that I have run into other people over the years who say they shoot 30"-31" and to me it looks too long for them. I am not qualified to set someone up but if I were dropping money on one I would make sure I got measured and set up from someone in the know. It sounds like from what Crankus has posted about his search for a bow that he had done that as well.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Your right, im just giving a good friend a hard time. Happy b-day justin.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually, no offense taken. I've read a lot of places that say the draw length setup on the bow should be slightly less than what you actually draw. The measuring device is just a place to start. The back wall should be easily reached and held, without compromising form. I trust the sources I learn from. 

Draw length is not a measure of masculinity Marshall! Deck size is (inside joke). Oh wait, you don't have one!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is my new bow. Shoots like a dream!


----------

